# Tough deep-rooted perennial weeds and Milestone



## Blaze 57 (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't have a spray licence but I did some reseach on Milestone because I was looking for something that would kill st johns wort in the horse pastures. After using a couple 2-4ds all that would happen would be a good burn down but 6 months later I would be back to square one. I end up with Milestone and using 4 oz per acre. The reccomend only between 3-5 oz. I did notice the following spring some st johns wort emerging but after growing a few inches they wilted and died. I had 100% kill in the 10 acres I did. Milestone does not burn the weeds,, they seem to wilt then die-dissappear. Milestone is expensive but completely elimanted the need to go back and respray. Has anyone here also used Milestone?


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I use milestone here for to spot spray Tropical Soda Apple, works good on them. Sorry, I can't tell ya much else about it.


----------



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

Have been useing Milestone aka Cleanwave (Vita & Milestone) for 2 yrs. It has replaced Weedmaster (2,4d&dicambia) as my primary spray in hay fields,Tift-85 & Russell, and bahia grass pastures. Very few weeds HERE that it will not control. I still rotate my weed control as to not let resistance build up.

Last Sat a "friend" gave me a quart of Milestone, he did not like it becaue of it's long residual. I mixed some up in my backpack sprayer to spray some thistles(4.8ml in 3gl water). In 24hrs every thistle I sprayed in a ryegrass field was dead!! Killed almost every weed it got on. This is the cleanest ryegrass I have ever had,also killed the clover.

DONOT use manure from animals that have been eating Milestone sprayed hay for any kind of mulch in a veg garden or a flower garden. Don't ask me how I found this out! 
Might be able to use that garden next year.

scrapiron


----------



## Blaze 57 (Feb 22, 2011)

Thats what I heard too. Milestone has long residual. I'm only using in the rangeland pastures. I can't say enough how good this weed killer is as far as one you don't need a licence to buy. Also after over a year all the knapweed I sprayed hasn't come back either and thus the grass has filled back in and taken over.


----------



## rockinh5 (Apr 7, 2011)

Where can I find Milestone and how much should I expect to pay?

I have 10 acres of good coastal bermuda, but I do have some weeds in it that need to be controlled.


----------



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

[quote name='rockinh5']Where can I find Milestone and how much should I expect to pay?

I just called my fert & chemical dealer for some price quotes, Milestone was quoted at $85.00 per quart. Takes between 3oz - 7oz per acre depending on weed species & weed size(age).

scrapiron


----------



## Blaze 57 (Feb 22, 2011)

I think I paid around $90. Its expensive but you dont have to go back and hassle with re-spray. I also had St Johns Wort which is also rather nasty and invasive and hard to kill. It wiped that out 100% too. The local county extensive recommened Milestone. Also I have some new pine trees in the mix and Milestone won't kill trees. I used the max at 7 oz per acre on the knap weed areas and so far the knap weed has not come back. People familar with knap weed will have good luck with Milestone!!


----------

